# Stats & Facts "Vol 10"



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stats & Facts - "Vol 10" 
Before I get started, let me apologize for my lack of writing over the past 6 weeks or so. My wife and I have been busy following the the LPGA tour most of the summer. We have just returned from Vancouver, which is our last tournament of the year, as my wife is a teacher and starts school next week. With no more vacations planned until next spring, I will be back to writing on a regular basis.

Speaking of Vancouver, let me congratulate Lydia Ko for an amazing performance. As Suzann Pettersen said, "She made the rest of us look like amateurs." Seeing history made first hand, is something I will never forget.

The tour will now take a one week break before moving on to Virginia, for the playing of the Kingsmill Championship. This will mark the first of three consecutive tournaments, as it will be followed by the Ricoh British Open and The Navistar LPGA Classic.

The season is now two thirds complete, so let me take advantage of this break and look at the year's most important stats so far:

Rolex Player of the Year Standings: (Winner receives a Hall of Fame point)
1- Stacy Lewis - 146 points
2- Yani Tseng - 120
3- Shanshan Feng - 112
4- Ai Miyazato - 106
5- Na Yeon Choi - 105

Vare Trophy Standings: (Winner receives a Hall of Fame point)
1- Stacy Lewis - 70.44 (strokes per round)
2- Jiyai Shin - 70.47 (Jiyai will not have enough rounds played at the end of the year to qualify)
3- Inbee Park - 70.51
4- Na Yeon Choi - 70.52
5- Ai Miyazato - 70.61
Note: Yani Tseng has fallen out of contention at 71.08. That is currently 11th place.

Rolex Rookie of the Year Standings:
1- So Yeon Ryu - 931 points
2- Lexi Thompson - 458
3- Lizette Salas - 225
4- Sydnee Michaels - 212
5- Mo Martin - 211
6- Danielle Kang - 150
7- Numa Gulyanamitta - 127
8- Jaqui Concolino - 95
9- Veronica Felibert - 80
10- Maude-Aimee Leblanc - 73 (injured and out for the season, after just 8 events)

Most consecutive tournaments without a missed cut:
1- Karrie Webb - 40
2- Paula Creamer - 38
3- Jiyai Shin and Brittany Lang - 30
5- Na Yeon Choi - 28
6- Beatriz Recari and Suzann Pettersen 24

Most consecutive missed cuts:
1- Michelle Ellis and Tanya Dergal - 15
3- Stephanie Kono - 12 
4- Ashli Bunch and Na On Min - 10

Most top 5 finishes:
1- Stacy Lewis - 9 (finished sixth last week at the CN Open)
2- So Yeon Ryu - 8
3- Shanshan Feng and Inbee Park - 6
5- Azahara Munoz, Ai Miyazato, and Yani Tseng - 5

Other Tidbits:
So Yeon Ryu missed her first cut as an LPGA member at the Canadian Open. She had made her first 21.

Who's Hot:
Rookie Sydnee Michaels has finished 21st (Toledo Open), 7th (Safeway Classic), and 15th (Canadian Open), in her last 3 starts. She has moved up in the Rolex Rankings from #285 to #157 over that period.

Who's Not:
Leta Lindley's best finish this year in 11 starts is T44th.

Titleholders Update:
Sydnee Michaels, Haeji Kang, and Michelle Wie qualified at the Safeway Classic. Lydia Ko, Jane Rah, and Catriona Matthew qualified at the Canadian Open.

Rolex Mover of the Week:
Amateur, Lydia Ko, moved from #185 to #45 after her victory in Vancouver. 


Mostly Harmless: Stats & Facts - "Vol 10"


----------

